# Employment Entry Permit, Legal Rights for sudden cancellation from sponsor



## jlapnoy (Jan 4, 2017)

Dear sir/madam,

A Company in Sharjah hired me and isuued an employment entry permit to me on December 04, 2016. I am here in tourist visa valid until January 09, 2017. I work for them without changing my visa status yet, until they hold me and discontinue my job on January 02, 2017. then immediately cancel my entry permit, leaving me behind with my sooner expiring tourist visa. Even my salary was not given to me for the time I work for them.

What are my legal claim to the manager who hire me and ask me to work and not paying me for the work I have done, and suddenly cancelling my entry permit visa that will give me a problem due to my tourist visa expiration soon on Jan 09, 2017?

Appreciate your kind help


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

jlapnoy said:


> Dear sir/madam,
> 
> A Company in Sharjah hired me and isuued an employment entry permit to me on December 04, 2016. I am here in tourist visa valid until January 09, 2017. I work for them without changing my visa status yet, until they hold me and discontinue my job on January 02, 2017. then immediately cancel my entry permit, leaving me behind with my sooner expiring tourist visa. Even my salary was not given to me for the time I work for them.
> 
> ...


Hi,
In reality, there is little you can do - especially as you are not supposed to start working until your work visa is actually stamped in your passport.
You now just need to focus on finding another job before your tourist visa runs out.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## glcobana (Apr 15, 2015)

I have almost the same case as you. The difference is my entry permit has come out from free zone. It's supposed to be cancelled but the company is delaying the entry permit cancellation. Will I have a 30-day grace period even if this entry permit is unutilised?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You need to go to the Ministry of Labour and file a complaint. Under new labour rules, they have two weeks to process all the visa documentation for an out of country worker and sort everything for when you get here, they've not done that, they've not paid you - yes you're working illegally, but you can plead ignorance. You need to report this company and make sure they are fined.


----------

